# borneo and blood python morphs,



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

are the morphs unique to the individual species or will the traits transfer to both types? i.e. could you breed a matrix blood to borneo and get the same results? even if you can do this, are the results generally frowned upon as undesireable intergrades?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes and yes, it is possible, however greatly frowned upon by the Blood Clan.
Intergrades between the 3 species are hated, frankly!

The 3 species alone are incredibly beautiful in their own rights.

There was a "Solar" Blood Python, which was a Hybrid created by breeding a T+ Albino Brongersmai to a Breitensteini.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

are there any co-dom breitensteini morphs, im googling but its difficult to findany particular source that breaks down all the morphs and whether they are recessive or not. Ive seen your het ultra breit which makes me think recessive but there seems to be a super ultra breit which would suggest co-dom, im a little confused!


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ive just found a link to the designer morphs book page, my mate has a copy, ill have to borrow it.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

A lot of the Blood and STP Morphs have been proven and released since John Berry's book.

The following Breitensteini Morphs have been proven;

Marble/Super Stripe - Co-Dom
Stripe/Super Stripe - Co-Dom
Het Ultra Breit/Ultra Breit - Believed Co-Dom (Markered Animals in Het form)

The following Brongersmai have been proven;

T+ Albino - Recessive
T- Albino - Recessive
Matirx/Ivory - Co-Dom
Toba - Dom (so far)
Slackline - Dom
Frostbite - Dom
GoldenEye/Magpie - Co-Dom
Stripe/Super Stripe - Co-Dom
Anery - Co-Dom
Hypo - Co-Dom/Recessive (different lines of varying degrees)
Batik/Super Batik - Co-Dom

Curtus;

T+ Albino - Recessive

That's about it for main stream proven stuff. You then get the whole range of Peach/Blond/Platinums etc. in Brongersmai.

I've probably missed a few as well!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

ern79 said:


> are there any co-dom breitensteini morphs, im googling but its difficult to findany particular source that breaks down all the morphs and whether they are recessive or not. Ive seen your het ultra breit which makes me think recessive but there seems to be a super ultra breit which would suggest co-dom, im a little confused!


That's what makes it nuts....It works both ways like a Recessive AND Co-Dom, Ultra Breits are so much fun.

My Male Ultra Breit was produced by breeding an Ultra Breit to a Normal! By "genetic rules" that animal at most should be a Heterozygous form.

It's leaning more toward a Co-Dom with either a second gene at work, or some form of "Super Super" form.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

very helpful, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

No worries, I'm working with a handful of those listed above, should be fun in the next few years!


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> No worries, I'm working with a handful of those listed above, should be fun in the next few years!


One more question, say you took one of you "het" ultra breit and bred it to a normal, what would you expect to get?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

ern79 said:


> One more question, say you took one of you "het" ultra breit and bred it to a normal, what would you expect to get?


More Het Ultras and Normals, it works similar to a Yellow Belly Ball Python, you have a visually "markered" animal that is different to a Normal but produces an outstanding super form.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

strange genetics, very interesting!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

ern79 said:


> strange genetics, very interesting!


Yup! They sure are nuts! 

Here's a good link from a dude in the US who is doing some great work with the gene, he got me into the project!

Ultra-Breit Borneo Short Tail Pythons


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

i came across this site earlier, my computer is warning me strongly to stay away from it, probably wont chance it


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

ern79 said:


> i came across this site earlier, my computer is warning me strongly to stay away from it, probably wont chance it


Nothing wrong with the site, I can assure you, does it for me too!


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Nothing wrong with the site, I can assure you, does it for me too!


Fair enough, i may just take a gander:2thumb:


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

Very interesting thread, these are truly very interesting animals to be working with at this time. Although there are probably dozens of royal morphs yet to be produced, with short tails the surface has only just been scratched!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> My Male Ultra Breit was produced by breeding an Ultra Breit to a Normal! By "genetic rules" that animal at most should be a Heterozygous form.
> 
> It's leaning more toward a Co-Dom with either a second gene at work, or some form of "Super Super" form.


Sounds like this could be an instance of incomplete penetrance, in which a dominant or codominant mutant gene does not always show the effect when the gene is present. Polydactyly (extra fingers) in humans shows incomplete penetrance. There are plenty of others. The belief is that either other genes or some environmental factor(s) or both prevent the effect from showing.


----------

